# 7.62x39   MAK-90 for Hogs?



## bwsmith (Feb 27, 2010)

Just curious about using a MAK-90 7.62x39 for hogs.  Is it a hot enough round to consistantly drop a hog?  Is it legal in GA to use for hogs on private land?  Is there a mag size limit?  My preference is of course my 308, but I like knowing my options for what I have.


----------



## deadend (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes it is legal year round.  The factory Remington Core-Lokts work well on hogs.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 27, 2010)

bwsmith said:


> Just curious about using a MAK-90 7.62x39 for hogs.  Is it a hot enough round to consistantly drop a hog?  Is it legal in GA to use for hogs on private land?  Is there a mag size limit?  My preference is of course my 308, but I like knowing my options for what I have.



They were made for the taller more upright type of target.  The round is OK for killing hogs knee high and lower.  You may want to try something with a little longer barrel to get the velocity up more JMO


----------



## bwsmith (Feb 28, 2010)

Just wondering about using what I already have as a secondary hog popper.  Of course, I don't think the V-Max rounds I just picked up will do me much good on pork.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 28, 2010)

bwsmith said:


> Just wondering about using what I already have as a secondary hog popper.  Of course, I don't think the V-Max rounds I just picked up will do me much good on pork.



I use an SKS sometimes...the round is good on smaller ones and behind the ear is deadly.  It is just not that effective on bigger ones they just seem to stumble and run faster.  The AK is just easier to load mags in...bring plenty and the rounds are still cheap.  In wet conditions the steel case stuff can create problems later on that you wouldn't have with the brass cased rounds.


----------



## S.5. (Feb 28, 2010)

Killed hundreds with it, just not a long range round.


----------



## Darrenmd (Feb 28, 2010)

The hog in my avatar was killed with a paratrooper SKS ........


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 28, 2010)

Just about the perfect hog stopper.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2010)

If you look around, you can sometimes find 154 grain softnose ammo, it's better stuff for hunting than the 120-ish grain bullets, IMO.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 28, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you look around, you can sometimes find 154 grain softnose ammo, it's better stuff for hunting than the 120-ish grain bullets, IMO.



I have tried those too..in fact the first hog I ever shot I shot it was with those.  I saw the two rounds hit the hog..he flinched both times.  He was about 30 yds away..5+ feet long and waist high, I wonder if he is still running.   I kept wondering if he was circling around to get me...lol


----------



## bwsmith (Feb 28, 2010)

I found some 154gr (http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM636-1.html).  But would it be better to use larger cheap ammo or a higher quality 125gr?


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 28, 2010)

bwsmith said:


> I found some 154gr (http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM636-1.html).  But would it be better to use larger cheap ammo or a higher quality 125gr?



I am not sure what you are asking.  Common 123 gr comes in two varieties HP and FMJ.  I think it is illegal to use the FMJ for hunting purposes.  That leaves HP which expands rapidly and in what I feel is close to a thick hide animal they may not be the best choice.  Generally a soft point type bullet is best for hunting purposes..IMO.  One of the nice things about 7.62x39 is that it is all fairly inexpensive.


----------



## pnutman257 (Mar 1, 2010)

S.5. said:


> Killed hundreds with it, just not a long range round.


  When his gun aint jamed!!!!


----------



## deadend (Mar 1, 2010)

bwsmith said:


> I found some 154gr (http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM636-1.html).  But would it be better to use larger cheap ammo or a higher quality 125gr?



The Remington factory Core-Lokt ammo works great.  125 grain SOFT POINT.  Easy to find, reliable, and cheap.


----------



## hunter44a (Mar 2, 2010)

killed my biggest hog 300+ lbs with cheap russian hollow pts. awesome blood trail. hog went maybe 50yds


----------

